

Ask HN: Too many concepts/ideas. What to do? - riskish

I have prototyped many projects in the past, but right now I have found myself with too many ideas I'd like to pursue. What's my next step? Figuring out which one I want to do most? That's really difficult...should I just pick one?
======
pwp
Write down all of the ideas, so at the very least they are not lost forever,
in case you should get some time to come back and work on them. I can't tell
you how many ideas I will have during some idle moments of the day or when I
wake up in the middle of the night, but don't bother to write them down and
end up losing them.

If you are wondering which to implement, my suggestion would be to see if one
really sticks out as cool to _you_. Don't worry about making something to get
a lot of money/girls/ice cream (I know, that was first on your list of desires
wasn't it...). If you have several ideas and they all excite you... Before I
finish let me emphasize this point -- they all excite you. You are a lot less
likely to finish or even make significant head way if you don't care about the
idea. Now back to your regularly scheduled post. ... talk to your friends, see
which one they get excited about.

Not always, but typically if you have a good idea, it should only take a few
sentences (at most a paragraph) to get others excited about the idea. This
isn't 100% perfect, but it is a nice rule of thumb.

If all else fails, just pick one. One thing all good programmers, from the
Knuths to the Zawinskis of the world, have in common is they all program/read
code constantly.

Last but not least, good luck. If you feel like it, show us the results or (if
we are really lucky) the code.

Happy hacking, pwp

------
yogsototh
I'd do like this.

For each idea is the idea easy to make it real? Yes? Do it now No? Analyze
more (give point on difficulty, probability of success, enjoyment doing it,
etc...)

Once you only have _hard_ project, take the one with most point, start doing
it. Only one at a time. Learn from your mistake for the next project.

------
riskish
I appreciate the comments. After thinking about it myself, I have decided I am
going to write a list of successful startups/companies that I admire and why.
Perhaps this will give me insight into which idea I would like to succeed the
most/gravitate towards.

------
mixRead
You should pick the one that you think can (and hopefully will) be the best
fit with what are your plans forr the future. Where do you see in 2-5-10 years
from now? Choose the best ideea you have right know, and start working on it,
don't stop, be restless and fight for what you want in life!

